# How is no botting going for you guys?



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Day three and I'm much less stressed out. I spend only a fraction of the time I used to spend searching. Blocks are easier to grab and the whole environment at the warehouse is a lot more muted/less competitive. The regular exbotters are still the ones getting the lucrative blocks. Maybe Amazon is onto to something with their "scare tactics." Let's see how it pans over the next couple of days. Also over the past weeks Amazon has fired a lot of people for minor things unrelated to botting. Anyone know anything about this?

I honestly think the whole system will work itself out. Amazon cannot play God and shift fairness to the less competent. The ones who are competent will always be around because they learn and adapt. Even if Amazon gives all the blocks to the "noobs" they will not stick around long for various reasons.


----------



## flexking (Sep 28, 2017)

Lying low tapping by hand and it sucks dick. Hoping there are no deactivations and I'll go back to the old methods and ride this mother til the wheels fall off, expecting deactivation after the holidays. But that's what I said last year, and here I am still. So we'll see.

I also don't expect amazon to do much of anything besides scare tactics, except maybe to the proxies and credential sharers. They need the good drivers and whatever executive that thinks cracking down on 60-70%+ of their fleet, resulting in thousands of additional distracted driving hand tappers, is a good idea is a ****ing moron that will surely eventually be overruled....... Or maybe I'm giving corporate larva too much credit here.


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

Nothing's changed in my market, still no blocks available


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

crookedhalo said:


> Nothing's changed in my market, still no blocks available


Same in Columbus. Blocks might actually be disappearing faster now...


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

It’s noticeably harder since this happened where I’m at also. Perhaps Amazon did more harm than good by this latest email notice.

Some unintended consequences perhaps:

- scaring macro users into using more advanced and efficient methods;

- broadcasting that the capability exists to automate getting blocks directly to almost everyone who does flex or someone they know;

- pushing the proxies and other methods to ramp up their aggressiveness as they all compete more heavily against one another.

Some people might be afraid of deactivation, but there are probably many who are willing to take the risk. I mean, you risk deactivation anyway every time you take a route by getting one too many late or undelivered notices.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

grams777 said:


> It's noticeably harder since this happened where I'm at also. Perhaps Amazon did more harm than good by this latest email notice.
> 
> Some unintended consequences perhaps:
> 
> ...


The ones who benefit from this are the proxy block sellers who go undetected. The balanced has been shift to those who engage in unethical behavior. Thanks Amazon.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

rozz said:


> The ones who benefit from this are the proxy block sellers who go undetected. The balanced has been shift to those who engage in unethical behavior. Thanks Amazon.


It's rather interesting that many called the proxy method to be cheating. Yet Amazon's first shot is against those just using the native application but with a macro.

Personally, I think there are better methods to assign delivery work besides any of this.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

grams777 said:


> It's rather interesting that many called the proxy method to be cheating. Yet Amazon's first shot is against those just using the native application but with a macro.
> 
> Personally, I think there are better methods to assign delivery work besides any of this.


The sellers are now defacto middlemen doing the hiring for Amazon. If anything Amazon should target them and not the people who actually make them money.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

rozz said:


> The sellers are now defacto middlemen doing the hiring for Amazon. If anything Amazon should target them and not the people who actually make them money.


Target them how? There's no crime being committed, and Amazon has no business relationship with the bot sellers. There's no grounds for action, and really no way to take action regardless. About all they could do is ban them from Amazon hosting, but that's unlikely.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Target them how? There's no crime being committed, and Amazon has no business relationship with the bot sellers. There's no grounds for action, and really no way to take action regardless. About all they could do is ban them from Amazon hosting, but that's unlikely.


What crime is there to botting? No one's being hurt. The sellers take advantage of the poor, desperate souls financially.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

did propel actually stop? those using autoclicker at my wafehodie and also got the email didn't stop and seem unphased by the email.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

The people being hurt are the drivers who don't use those things. It's an unfair advantage over us. Shouldn't have to compete against technology to get a block.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> did propel actually stop? those using autoclicker at my wafehodie and also got the email didn't stop and seem unphased by the email.


We do have a few sacrificial lambs still using but the vast majority are laying low for the time being.



Movaldriver said:


> The people being hurt are the drivers who don't use those things. It's an unfair advantage over us. Shouldn't have to compete against technology to get a block.


Even without it you still have to work for it. It's not a charity. Amazon is not gonna wait around for you to take your merry time to grab a block. How do you suggest we make everything fair for all? Should all the tips for prime now be pooled? Should all the routes be the same miles? Equal distribution of apartments? Amazon is built on automation and technology but you suggest we not use it. If you're not competing with machines you're still competing with hungry humans.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

"..._Also over the past weeks Amazon has fired a lot of people for minor things unrelated to botting_..."
What did you mean? As in drivers being fired for pissing off Amazon Schütze ant drones (blasting music, driving too fast etc in WH)?

For offending their Blue shirt Standartenführer puppet masters by being insubordinate once too many times in the WH?

For busting the concessions metric?

Or did they just miss one too many blocks by showing up late? Forgetting to show up at all?

Could you be a tad more vague please?


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Cynergie said:


> "..._Also over the past weeks Amazon has fired a lot of people for minor things unrelated to botting_..."
> What did you mean? As in drivers being fired for pissing off Amazon Schütze ant drones (blasting music, driving too fast etc in WH)?
> 
> For offending their Blue shirt Standartenführer puppet masters by being insubordinate once too many times in the WH?
> ...


The vagueness is on Amazon's part. From what I've heard these guys were fired for one or two delivery offenses such as being late, not following instructions or a customer being anal and complaining about anything under the stars. They give few details and it seems like they bring on five new drivers for every one they screw.


----------



## ImGunnaHurl (Nov 27, 2017)

I think it is hilarious! Amazon is a profit engine. They have money to spend and they spend it on very brilliant people who have equally brilliant equipment and technology. When you install the flex app you agree to the app having access to various functions on your phone. They know thru the app exactly what your relationship with it is. What they want are drivers who follow the rules, don't miss blocks, don't speed, complete all their stops, you know the obvious. If anyone thinks that the app can't track the frequency or speed of clicks then you need to think again. And Amazon is not going to reveal their hand. In the Seattle Region they doubled the number of drivers and from this pool of ~750 they will take the drivers they want and dump the rest. I have read that in Miami everyone uses bots and at the same time undelivered packages pile up to the ceiling. LMFAO...


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

ImGunnaHurl said:


> I think it is hilarious! Amazon is a profit engine. They have money to spend and they spend it on very brilliant people who have equally brilliant equipment and technology. When you install the flex app you agree to the app having access to various functions on your phone. They know thru the app exactly what your relationship with it is. What they want are drivers who follow the rules, don't miss blocks, don't speed, complete all their stops, you know the obvious. If anyone thinks that the app can't track the frequency or speed of clicks then you need to think again. And Amazon is not going to reveal their hand. In the Seattle Region they doubled the number of drivers and from this pool of ~750 they will take the drivers they want and dump the rest. I have read that in Miami everyone uses bots and at the same time undelivered packages pile up to the ceiling. LMFAO...


Only regulars are reliable and will work at a moment's notice. That's about 20 people at a prime now warehouse max.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

rozz said:


> Only regulars are reliable and will work at a moment's notice. That's about 20 people at a prime now warehouse max.


agreed .. SO many of the veteran drivers fell off within the last month because of Amazon's bullshit, so UCA1 has even less than that now.


----------



## ImGunnaHurl (Nov 27, 2017)

It also depends on if you are a prime now driver or a flex driver. A flex driver delivers only amazon.com packages. A Prime Now driver delivers to Amazon Prime customers from 1 Hr rush to multiple stop routes. Prime drivers also deliver Amazon Fresh (groceries) and restaurant blocks. Flex and Prime are too different systems and site codes. Amazon.com drivers do not make tips either. People post that you can click for future blocks while delivering a current route but I have never seen an available block ever while I had a current block running.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

If PN you can most definitely pick up future blocks while you are running your current route. I do it daily to string together the hours I want to work and Amazon tailors offers to drivers now to get them back to back work.


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

Right. The entire program is Amazon Flex. There are two main divisions. Amazon.com and Prime Now. Prime Now then has its own sub divisions, Warehouse, Restaurant and Fresh.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

ImGunnaHurl said:


> It also depends on if you are a prime now driver or a flex driver. A flex driver delivers only amazon.com packages. A Prime Now driver delivers to Amazon Prime customers from 1 Hr rush to multiple stop routes. Prime drivers also deliver Amazon Fresh (groceries) and restaurant blocks. Flex and Prime are too different systems and site codes. Amazon.com drivers do not make tips either. People post that you can click for future blocks while delivering a current route but I have never seen an available block ever while I had a current block running.


I'm still a little confused on the differences of each. How do you know what you have?


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> I'm still a little confused on the differences of each. How do you know what you have?


I wanna thank Hurl for joining the forum and telling us how the program works. All this time I was dazed and confused and operated suboptimally. Hurl, do you mind making training videos for us? There are some of us who still have trouble with warehouse processes and procedures. Thanks so much.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

rozz said:


> I wanna thank Hurl for joining the forum and telling us how the program works. All this time I was dazed and confused and operated suboptimally. Hurl, do you mind making training videos for us? There are some of us who still have trouble with warehouse processes and procedures. Thanks so much.


+1. That would be helpful! Maybe a POV video of a "Day in the Life"?


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

If he would have come here sooner I could have avoided this. Hope I don't get deactivated.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

What I find perplexing about this clown is that he wrote a 10,000 word ***** post yet he says he consistently gets plenty of hours, is posting screen shots of plenty of earnings........yet he still thinks something is unfair???? Huhhhh........
Something wrong with this picture.


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> What I find perplexing about this clown is that he wrote a 10,000 word ***** post yet he says he consistently gets plenty of hours, is posting screen shots of plenty of earnings........yet he still thinks something is unfair???? Huhhhh........
> Something wrong with this picture.


Yeah, I'm confused as to what his issue really is...


----------



## ImGunnaHurl (Nov 27, 2017)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Now don't you all feel enlightened and educated now that superG has completely cleared up any confusion we must have all been suffering!
> 
> You're about a year behind the rest of us moron! Oh...and clarification......we are ALL flex drivers regardless if prime or logistics.


Amazon Flex originated in Seattle and I'm in Seattle. In Seattle the stations refer to drivers as flex (amazon.com), prime (prime now), fresh (grocery) and hotwheels (restaurants). At Georgetown DSE2 the Amazon staff ask if you are flex or fresh. I am fresh. You and the rest of your friends are behind.


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

ImGunnaHurl said:


> 50 bucks says you will remain confused.


What you wrote is all interesting, but I can't see how any of it impacts you? From your own screen shots, you aren't hurting for blocks or pulling in money. What exactly are you complaining about?


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Say all botting ends tomorrow morning. How is that going to be better for you? You still have to compete. You should redirect your energy at Amazon overhiring and not at us guys who are just playing their game.

If anything you might have more competition as it'll bring on more drivers who normally don't work into the mix now that things are "easier."

Even if I could get blocks by hand, I wouldn't want to. I have arthritis.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

Good lord, this is the first flex topic I've ever read. I thought U/L was bad!

I'll just leave this here:

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/amazon-drivers-forced-deliver-200-11668823


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

the ferryman said:


> Good lord, this is the first flex topic I've ever read. I thought U/L was bad!
> 
> I'll just leave this here:
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/amazon-drivers-forced-deliver-200-11668823


Thanks - Just Posted at:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/amaz...-a-day-with-no-time-for-toilet-breaks.224602/


----------

